# Embosed Bottles How to get them to stand out



## cerwin (Oct 17, 2009)

Iv'e been looking in the forum and notice a lot of people seem to be ~painitng ?~ or adding color to clear bottles to make the writting and embossing stand out.  What is used to do this ?  Can it be easly removed ? and would it affect the value of a bottle ?

 I like the idea of this for taking pictures and makeing them stand out and also for the display possibilitys  but I dont want to do any damage to the bottles.

 And thoughts would be welcomed.


----------



## ancientdigger69 (Oct 17, 2009)

i use white out. i get the ones that have the triangle sponge shaped brush on them. that seems to work best for me. ive never tried to get it off but im sure it wouldnt be too hard.


----------



## cerwin (Oct 17, 2009)

white out is a great idea .. never thought of that and with some hot water it would probley come right off.

 Thanks 

 Any other  recomendations ?


----------



## glass man (Oct 17, 2009)

I BOUGHT A CHEAP PAINTING SET AT WALL MART. THE PAINT IS WATER BASED SO TO TAKE IT OFF ALL I NEED IS A WASH CLOTH AND SOME WARM WATER. A LITTLE ELBOW GREASE AND IT IS GONE . NO EFFECT ON VALUE. THE PAINT SET I GOT ALSO HAD DIFFERENT SIZE BRUSHES,WHICH HELPS AS EMBOSSING ON BOTTLES ALSO COMES IN DIFFERENT SIZES. MOST BRUSH I USE IS THE FINE ONE THAT HAS A NICE TIP.

 I ENJOY PAINTING EMBOSSING CAUSE IT IS SOOTHING TO ME. I USED TO USE OIL BASED PAINT SO IT WOULD NOT COME OFF SO EASILY. CAN BE A PROBLEM THOUGH WHEN SELLING THEM THOUGH ,CAUSE MANY DON'T LIKE THE PAINTED EMBOSSING AND I ADMIT TOO MUCH PAINTING LOOKS BAD TO ME,SO IT IS A MATTER OF TASTE TOO. 

 COURSE AS YOU STATED IT DOES HELP WHEN TAKING PICTURES.I SAW ONE OF MY BOTTLES I SOLD TO A PERSON IN THE 70S. HE AND HIS BOTTLES WERE ON THE FRONT COVER AND INSIDE "BOTTLES AND GLASS COLECTORS" MAG. IN THE 90S. ON ONE SHELF WAS THE BOTTLE I SOLD HIM WITH THE PAINTED EMBOSSING STILL HOLDING UP FINE! 

 GOOD LUCK TO YOU![&:] JAMIE


----------



## morbious_fod (Oct 17, 2009)

Acrylic paint pens. They come with different size tips and usually aren't that bad price wise. It takes a little patience with them, but they are what I use. They wash off with soap and water, on pocked surfaces the tend to get into the flea bites and chips and take a bit more time to get out, but I just soaked one of my bottles in CLR to get some stain out and every bit of the acrylic came off, so its definitely not permanent.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Cerwin,

 Just thought I'd throw in something a little different . . .

 When I go to purchase a bottle, I don't like it when it has been painted like that. Despite the fact that it is supposed to be easily washed off, I've spent hours trying to remove it and sometimes I can't even get it all. Maybe I'm a bit odd in that way. I'd also prefer that a bottle retains its original character with being tumbled or repaired. It could be just me but I'd rather buy it (for myself) unpainted.


----------



## cerwin (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks to all that have replied to my question  .. some great ideas.

 Also I hear were your coming from *blobbottlebob* and feel the same way in liking bottles to be as original as possible.  My interest in this is 2 fold .. 

 #1- so that they will stand out better for picture taking
 #2 - I display some of my collection at local fairs etc etc and it's hard for people to see the embossed ones clearly so this will help with that as well.

 But in the end I would want them all back the way they were so something that will remove easily is the key.

 Thanks again to all who have replied some great ideas that I will be trying. []


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 18, 2009)

I do not prefer the painted ones.  Most of the collectors I know do not either.  It is not original.  Invest in a light source.  I probably have 4 or 5 hundred bottles in my collection and only one is painted, because I bought it that way.  Just my opinion.

 PD


----------



## Lordbud (Oct 18, 2009)

> Maybe I'm a bit odd in that way. I'd also prefer that a bottle retains its original character without being tumbled or repaired. It could be just me but I'd rather buy it (for myself) unpainted.


 
 I agree with the above. The most "altering" I want is maybe a little sun-made amethyst coloration (no nuked bottles). A tumbled bottle can never be equal to an attic-mint or dug-mint example.


----------

